# Things that annoy you



## TanteEdgar

Here you can tell everybody about the things that is annoying you more than anything else.

Example: I just hate it when someone call me at late nights and just want to sell me stuff.


----------



## [email protected]

When you don't shut a ff culture all the way!!!!!!!


----------



## ABbuggin

When people keep on e-mailing you all day long thinking it will make you respond faster. When this happens, I delay my response.  

Also, perfectionists get on my nerves. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sbugir

When you're playing Call of Duty and your girlfriend texts you nonstop &lt;_&lt; . I want peace!


----------



## Katnapper

Loud commercials, and when my husband and son won't stop TALKING! I highly value peace and quiet.

Oh, and when people don't use their TURN SIGNALS!!! :angry:


----------



## Opivy

When people insist on listening to techno or rap extremely loud - especially in cars.


----------



## Mantibama

Hot girls that think their farts smell like flowers, that I should worship the ground they walk on, and feel entitled to loudly expressing every ignorant thought that comes into their pretty little heads. Also, poor customer service really grinds my gears. I use to be a general manager at a pizza shop and I took a lot of grief with a smile. Even if employees don't like what I have to say about their quality of service, I expect them to be professional.


----------



## Kruszakus

- You go to church?

- No, I'm an atheist.

- What? You go to heck, you go to heck and you die!


----------



## Opivy

South Park reference?


----------



## C.way

most annoying- control freak parents, always interfere in decision making and left me hold full responsibility for "their" "on-behalf of" decisions, local police, they are just like a hybrid of bandit and terrorist, always looking for excuses and trouble to make me "bribe" them, corrupted axx-hxxe


----------



## Rick

Not enough room on this board.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Ditto Rick!


----------



## TanteEdgar

When my friend call me and want to hang out and when I ask if they're at home they just say: "no, I'm at a friends place and I can't walk home because it's more than 1km, come pick me up"

And then after like an hour they have to go home... What, am I some frickin' taxi?


----------



## hibiscusmile

People who call u and want to ask something but hem haw around it

Politicians

Flies that don't hatch!

Flies that hatch and run away!

Myself when I eat too much!

When someone sells me foam on a stick :wacko: 

When someone starts a post I can't stop writing on and getting no one fed in the Bugatorium... :lol: 

When u hire help and then wonder if they are from the competion!


----------



## hibiscusmile

When someone tells u they are doing it for your own good, and will thank them for it later... :wacko:


----------



## hibiscusmile

And another thing since u brought it up, when u have a set time for a function and people show up late.....is there a hot headed smilie?


----------



## TanteEdgar

"When someone starts a post _*I can't stop writing on*_ and getting no one fed in the Bugatorium... "

Haha... look at your posts. Your bugs are starving right now.


----------



## [email protected]

When someone wakes up at 6:00, then makes noise till i drag myself down at 9:00..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## hibiscusmile

When I get the CuStoMer that no one else will sell to anymore!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Slow Drivers


----------



## hibiscusmile

Ear Worms... 1 week since Christmas and still have in my head... Dominic the Donkey, jiggey jig! :wacko:


----------



## Katnapper

When my son announces he needs "whatever" (certain clean clothes that are dirty, a pear, or some other weird thing for science, etc.) for school in the morning... right before bed the night before, or incredibly the same morning he needs it! And then HE gets mad when I get upset! :angry: 

Whenever hubby cooks. I appreciate the thought, but I'd rather do it myself than clean up the phenomenal mess he makes every single time. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile

I heard that Kat, I heard that!


----------



## hibiscusmile

I'm starting to feel better!


----------



## hibiscusmile

When I eat to much and go to unbutton my pants and realize they are already unbuttoned :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

I know, I know, u guys are saying YOU!


----------



## hibiscusmile

I could of put the word ME, but then it would of reflected back on YOU! get it! haha! :lol:


----------



## ismart

hibiscusmile said:


> When I get the CuStoMer that no one else will sell to anymore!


Costomer: I 'm interested in some of your mantises. I had a mantis once... I taught it to use the toilet. It would come to me when i called it. I swear this one time it smiled at me!  

Ismart: Oh, i don't seem to have anymore left.

Costomer: What do you mean you don't have anymore ismart! Your add clearly states you have plenty?

Ismart: Nope sorry, Don't have anymore.  Rebecca at Mantisplace has exactly what your looking for.  

I hear she has taught her mantids to jump through flaming hoops!   

Ismart: Thank goodness that wack a do is gone! Let Rebecca deal with him!   :lol:


----------



## ismart

I really cant stand it when people don't curb there F-ing dogs! :angry: I'm constantly stepping in poo all the time! They say it's good luck, well if thats the case i would be a millionair three times over!


----------



## ABbuggin

What about when


----------



## ABbuggin

people make


----------



## ABbuggin

a post


----------



## ABbuggin

for every thought?

Just messing with ya Rebecca.   :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

whn yo tpe smothing an it is all speled rong!!!!

(when you type something and it is all typed wrong!!!) :blink:


----------



## Kruszakus

Opivy said:


> South Park reference?


Once again, yup  

But this is what annoys me - religious people treating an atheist like a heathen, and trying to lecture him on the only proper way of learning the right set of values and blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Rick

Kruszakus said:


> Once again, yup  But this is what annoys me - religious people treating an atheist like a heathen, and trying to lecture him on the only proper way of learning the right set of values and blah, blah, blah.


I agree with you on that one.


----------



## PhilinYuma

hibiscusmile said:


> Ear Worms... 1 week since Christmas and still have in my head... Dominic the Donkey, jiggey jig! :wacko:


Well, thanks very much Rebecca! Until now, I had nothing to write on this thread because nothing irritates me so long as I am on my meds, but then I checked out yr song on YouTube. It did me no harm, but THEN I saw "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" sung by Gayla Peevey. I heard this song in the early '50s and became seriously addicted to and irritated by it at the same time, but over the decades I had managed to put it behind me --until now.

O.K. folks, think I'm joking? Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtqIM_bPTws...feature=related and/or:

If you are smart, you'll stay well away from it; it's too late for me. I have it playing while I write this, but I have to go back to YouTube every time it ends.

No crocodiles or rhinoceruseses

I only like hippopotomusseses.....


----------



## TanteEdgar

You poor bastard...


----------



## sbugir

Windows.

Mantid Man, I love your sig. :lol:


----------



## TanteEdgar

B) 

I'm not a Linux fanboy though, I'm just sick of blue screens and trojans...


----------



## idolomantis

Most things said above and so much more...

But really, most teenagers. heck they're so F***ing stupid and ignorant at everything. It can make me rage for real.

None of them I know irl cares about another person or about the world they live in. Only about their own mindless weak little lifes.

Not only teenagers now to think of it. nearly all people actually.


----------



## sbugir

Oh GOD. Phil, my life has been completely ruined.


----------



## beckyl92

when people make you super noodles and instead of putting the flavour in at the end, they put it in when its half full with water and takes away the taste.


----------



## planetq

When stupid movies like Alvin and the Chipmunks the Squequal makes a ton of money, while other better films don't get recognition...


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> When you're playing Call of Duty and your girlfriend/friends texts you nonstop &lt;_&lt; . I want peace!


BIG +1 :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, Phil, I love that one too, but I thought it was I want a snufflelauhagus for Christmas!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Andrew, it said to post my annoyances here, didn't say how many I could post... this is now my fav!


----------



## Katnapper

When the cats puke... especially when it's on something good or important.

When people in the "Less than 10 or 20 items" line at the store purposefully disregard the sign and get in line with a cartfull.

When houseflies try to fly up my nose, or repeatedly land on me the instant after I shoo them away.

When son or hubby tracks mud, dirt, etc. inside and appear not to notice or clean it up.

When the power goes out. And when all your flashlight batteries are dead.

When people write with not a wisp of proper punctuation, capitalization, or sentence structure.

When people take up 2 parking spaces in a crowded parking lot; or park so close to you that you can hardly open your door enough to get in or out.

When they move sections and items to a different place in the store.

When people loudly and obnoxiously burp and don't even say "excuse me."

When hubby (or other people) get drunk and make fools out of themselves, acting goofy, telling the same old stories, and not remembering anything they said or did afterwards.

I think that's all for the moment...


----------



## JohnCon

When another driver clearly sees you approaching, decides to pull in front of you at lightning speed then continue to go 15 mph.


----------



## kamakiri

hibiscusmile said:


> When I get the CuStoMer that no one else will sell to anymore!


It's not just ismart...I send them to you first too.   

For me:

Slow drivers in the left lane. :angry: 

People who cut you off to perform an illegal maneuver. :angry: :angry:

Post office during the holidays.


----------



## [email protected]

ABbuggin said:


> When people keep on e-mailing you all day long thinking it will make you respond faster. When this happens, I delay my response.  Also, perfectionists get on my nerves. &lt;_&lt;


[SIZE=14pt]when It take people days to reply to E-mails and ignores you for the days even after youu have seen that they read it, and when its about a refund oh my not cool its a game its child like,. &lt;_&lt; [/SIZE]

There you go games people play, bad out of state drivers, well there can be alot can that get my goat.


----------



## [email protected]

Bryce said:


> Hot girls that think their farts smell like flowers, that I should worship the ground they walk on, and feel entitled to loudly expressing every ignorant thought that comes into their pretty little heads. Also, poor customer service really grinds my gears. I use to be a general manager at a pizza shop and I took a lot of grief with a smile. Even if employees don't like what I have to say about their quality of service, I expect them to be professional.


[SIZE=14pt]What ever happened to the Quality of service these days?[/SIZE]



hibiscusmile said:


> Ear Worms... 1 week since Christmas and still have in my head... Dominic the Donkey, jiggey jig! :wacko:


[SIZE=14pt]You have A what in your head?[/SIZE]



Rick said:


> I agree with you on that one.


[SIZE=14pt]I with you too on that rick &amp; Kruszakus[/SIZE]


----------



## Mantibama

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]What ever happened to the Quality of service these days?[/SIZE]


Good question.... I mostly notice it in people my age who don't appreciate a paycheck. I don't know if it's always been this way, but I'm generally disgusted with a lot of my generations attitudes towards education, work ethic, and understanding of the concept of mutual respect. With too many people it's about what, how much, and how fast you can give them something that they desire. Maybe I'm just a pessimist who is basing his opinions on bad experiences, but it's what I've come to conclude.

Also, I'm a fan of the idea of privatized charity with a dollar per dollar tax credit. If you want your money to go to welfare, federal aid et al. that's fine, but I really hate the idea that I'm forced to pay taxes to support people who abuse these services and don't want to do anything to better their position in the first place (not saying everyone in these programs, mind you). I have a former friend who received $2000 in federal aid for college and, while it may be a nice thought to help those who aren't fortunate enough to pay for college, his grandfather pays for his college so he doesn't need it. What did he do with the money, you ask? He just blew all of the money on drugs and alcohol this semester..... Let's just say his grades reflected this. Anyway, I better stop ranting.


----------



## C.way

Kruszakus said:


> Once again, yup  But this is what annoys me - religious people treating an atheist like a heathen, and trying to lecture him on the only proper way of learning the right set of values and blah, blah, blah.


Agree, get discriminated by local authority when I state that I have no religion in some application form, forced me to picked one, treat me like a freaking terrorist, makes me feels like a hostage


----------



## PhilinYuma

C.way said:


> Agree, get discriminated by local authority when I state that I have no religion in some application form, forced me to picked one, treat me like a freaking terrorist, makes me feels like a hostage


Is this something new? I have proclaimed my disbelief for half a century and never been stigmatized for it. And as for proselytizers, they only try it on me once.


----------



## Rick

Just thought of one.

When people type an instead of and. Some people do this on purpose and I don't understand it. All I know is it annoys me.


----------



## hibiscusmile

an why would that be?


----------



## TanteEdgar

B cuz that'z da way 2 speek, ya...


----------



## Katnapper

*That* ↑ way of writing!






And when certain people always have to add their



, when they either don't know what they're talking about, can't understand them, or it's irrelevant to the original conversation.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Does this apply? like Kat is in bad mood cause boy has snow day! :lol: Oh wait! I forgot , I'm bored to mom! hahaha, sorry


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> Does this apply? like Kat is in bad mood cause boy has snow day! :lol: Oh wait! I forgot , I'm bored to mom! hahaha, sorry


Nope... doesn't apply to you.


----------



## ZoeRipper

13 year old Twin girls who think that coach purses take priority over the water bill payment.

36 year old moms who agree with them.

36 year old moms who think my savings account is a bank and can take whatever they want out.

When the afore mentioned 13 year old twin girls don't have school on account of snow WE NEVER GOT.


----------



## hibiscusmile

to baddly for you guys


----------



## hibiscusmile

some things are ok when too old to have small kids around the house, what am I saying, I mean any kids


----------



## yeatzee

People that talk like they actually know what they are talking about.... specifically photography and guitar


----------



## idolomantis

Stupidity and ignorance.


----------



## [email protected]

98% of the people at my school, who if it came down to it* would have the hardest time changing a light bulb or using a broom. &lt;_&lt; :mellow:  

* if they didn't pay someone to do it for them.


----------



## idolomantis

Chase said:


> 98% of the people at my school, who if it came down to it* would have the hardest time changing a light bulb or using a broom. &lt;_&lt; :mellow:  * if they didn't pay someone to do it for them.


LOL! ... ######? i change lightbulbs al the time lmao.


----------



## [email protected]

idolomantis said:


> LOL! ... ######? i change lightbulbs al the time lmao.


So do i, not for fun but when one burns out... They move like a herd in the halls of school.


----------



## ABbuggin

Hmmm, have a few more.

People who obviously don't know what grammar is, and writing a legible statement is out of the question. It's like trying to read Egyptian hieroglyphs! :wacko: 

When you go outside to take macro pictures, and your only camera battery you have with you dies. &lt;_&lt; 

I have years of fund raising experience (I could sell almost anything to anybody lol). Most of the time I'm going door to door. I hate it when people are yelling from inside of their house to "go away" or "just shut up" or even "blankity blank". I've lost count how many doors I've had shut in my face. &lt;_&lt; 

I'll have to ponder to myself to come up with some more.


----------



## sbugir

AB, although I'm sure you went through a great deal of stress and annoyance, it isn't exactly "right" to make a post directed at somebody.

As for ruining liability? No way, five pages of awesome feedback will obviously outweigh one bad experience.


----------



## ABbuggin

Your right lemmiwinks. I shouldn't of done that. Not sure why I did it in the first place. Must of been caught up in the moment.  It was immature, and I should of never done it.


----------



## sbugir

ABbuggin said:


> Your right lemmiwinks. I shouldn't of done that. Not sure why I did it in the first place. Must of been caught up in the moment.


I understand  . Except there is one minor flaw in my above post. There is one adolescent we can direct posts at, I'm sure we all know who that is  

YEATZEE. jk jk


----------



## ZoeRipper

lemmiwinks said:


> I understand  . Except there is one minor flaw in my above post. There is one adolescent we can direct posts at, I'm sure we all know who that is  YEATZEE. jk jk


I lol'd hard


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> I understand  . Except there is one minor flaw in my above post. There is one adolescent we can direct posts at, I'm sure we all know who that is  YEATZEE. jk jk


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


>


Obviously about you was a joke, did you see the fine lines which are actually not so fine at all...  ?


----------



## yeatzee

How does the rolling eyes smiley convey the idea that I took it seriously?

Lol, u just can't get over me nuking you in CODMW2.... its ok Stephen  :lol:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> How does the rolling eyes smiley convey the idea that I took it seriously? Lol, u just can't get over me nuking you CODMW2.... its ok Stephen  :lol:


-.-

It was just for conformation  .

How do you know my name :mellow: :huh:  ? Scary. jk. I'm thread hijacking, I feel bad.

Well back on track:

I get so annoyed when gerbils thread hijack, it's so annoying. Stupid lemmiwinks -.-


----------



## yeatzee

lol katnapper's blog :lol: 

---------------------------------------

I am constantly annoyed by people with a superiority complex...


----------



## agent A

something that annoys me:

I talk to someone here for a while, then I go to ask them an important question, and they've blocked me and I don't know why they did. If they blocked me because I offended them I wanna know so I can be a better friend.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Yay! After 77 posts on this thread, I've finally thought of something that annoys me! Not a lot, but it's a start!

Folks who make such a pest of themselves on a forum p.m. that I have to block them, and then complain that they don't know why they were blocked!  :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper

Wink wink nudge nudge.

Who, oh who, could Phil and Alex be talking about?


----------



## [email protected]

When i loose a mantis....


----------



## JohnCon

almost every customer from 5:30 to 6:00 PM ( i get off at 6)


----------



## bassist

I can't really list everything as it would take up around four posts or so but here's a recent one I just discovered

When maggots somehow get out in the fridge.

Luckily they can't reach any of the food though.


----------



## Katnapper

When my husband is a drunken idiot. It's not just annoying... it's almost a hate thing.


----------



## revmdn

john conway said:


> almost every customer from 5:30 to 6:00 PM ( i get off at 6)


Hey, that sounds like my life.


----------



## Katnapper

When the dead (figuratively) come back to life... even with limited capabilities.


----------



## sbugir

The Smoker, Jockey, Spitter, Charger combination. Very deadly, very annoying.


----------



## idolomantis

lemmiwinks said:


> The Smoker, Jockey, Spitter, Charger combination. Very deadly, very annoying.


That annoys me aswell.

What about a Snoker that pulls you next to witch &gt;_&gt;


----------



## yeatzee

lemmiwinks said:


> The Smoker, Jockey, Spitter, Charger combination. Very deadly, very annoying.


Left 4 dead?


----------



## sbugir

2  . Go get it Yeatzee?


----------



## yeatzee

idk, just doesn't seem like a game I would enjoy :mellow: 

AS for the thread: People who lack the ability to control themselves


----------



## revmdn

yeatzee said:


> idk, just doesn't seem like a game I would enjoy :mellow: AS for the thread: People who lack the ability to control themselves


Really fun game. You should check it out.


----------



## yeatzee

my friend has it, so I'll ask if I can borrow it. I believe he has the first one.... which is better?


----------



## revmdn

They're both good, the second has some cool new weapons. I like the chainsaw for close up killing.


----------



## Katnapper

When all guys can talk about is their shoot-em-up games that I know nothing about.


----------



## JohnCon

earthquakes that last 10 seconds


----------



## revmdn

Katnapper said:


> When all guys can talk about is their shoot-em-up games that I know nothing about.


Sorry.


----------



## sbugir

2nd one is better for versus, weapons, and difficulty. But I love the original survivors far more.


----------



## TanteEdgar

That my computer is so old that I can't play any of those cool games you guys talk about.


----------



## agent A

another thing that annoys me is constipation, and mantids who are cold. :angry:


----------



## MantidLord

Sunday Christians who create a bad rep for the rest of us. Ignorant people. Close-minded people. Las Vegas, Nevada. Teenagers. Humanity. Waiting for ooths to hatch.


----------



## TanteEdgar

When my ###### car breaks down. God dammit, this is like the 4th time in half a year!!!


----------



## idolomantis

A certain gate in God of war II that wont open no matter how hard a mash the circle button.

Gorgon - harpie combinations in the game mentioned above.

Epic fail situations

Narrow corridoors where 100+ people have to get trough at once.

Teabaggers :/

A guard that shouts "eckolo! get him get him!" when you are innocently leaping from roof to roof.

So much more...

So much more........


----------



## revmdn

Oh yeah, I hate the teabaggers.


----------



## yeatzee

idolomantis said:


> A certain gate in God of war II that wont open no matter how hard a mash the circle button.Gorgon - harpie combinations in the game mentioned above.
> 
> Epic fail situations
> 
> Narrow corridoors where 100+ people have to get trough at once.
> 
> Teabaggers :/
> 
> A guard that shouts "eckolo! get him get him!" when you are innocently leaping from roof to roof.
> 
> So much more...
> 
> So much more........


ROFL


----------



## sbugir

Teabagging is easy to prevent. Don't die  

Although it is especially annoying on Halo. Omg, how fast some people have learned to go. Holy Lord.


----------



## kamakiri

Multicolor and long signatures


----------



## revmdn

lemmiwinks said:


> Teabagging is easy to prevent. Don't die  Although it is especially annoying on Halo. Omg, how fast some people have learned to go. Holy Lord.


I love to shoot people up while teabagging.


----------



## Katnapper

Seeing the white page come up "Oops... Link is Broken" after clicking on the button to preview a blog post it took me probably half an hour to write. No amount of hoping or going backwards in my browser window would restore it.


----------



## agent A

people calling black and white colors, people calling a thumb a finger, people considering 0 a number (it's a power), pulling something (muscle or tendon) in my heel or ankle from carelessly walking down stairs (mostly jumping off the second to last step :angry: , people calling insects "bugs" :angry: :angry: :angry: 

and also, when Yen doesn't update his website for several days and I keep checking everyday for an update and there is none and then I quit looking for a few days, and there are like 3 new updates


----------



## ABbuggin

Some "bugs" are insects ya know.  They are the true bug group (ex. stinkbugs, milk weed bugs, box elder bugs) and are referred to as plant bugs.


----------



## agent A

ABbuggin said:


> Some "bugs" are insects ya know.  They are the true bug group (ex. stinkbugs, milk weed bugs, box elder bugs) and are referred to as plant bugs.


well I'm talking about people calling a mantis a "bug" :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## idolomantis

agent A said:


> well I'm talking about people calling a mantis a "bug" :angry: :angry: :angry:


I don't get your point there...

Anyway:

Fanboyisn

Fangirlism

Fanism

Popstars

People complaining about little teenage problems

People

Humanity

Society

Bloody airplanes over your house

Youtubers

Jonas brothers

People who think they're funny when they're kickin' a trashcan

Rap

Extreme religion

animal cruelty

To name a few....


----------



## MantidLord

Death Metal

Stuck up people

Elitists

People who bash others' religion

People who over impose their religion

Racism (and just about every other ism that can be placed in the "bigot" category)

Censorship


----------



## idolomantis

MantidLord said:


> Censorship


I agree h34r:


----------



## sbugir

agent A said:


> people considering 0 a number (it's a power)


Bud, what planet did you fall off of?

Then again you're probably still learning your real and natural numbers :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

agent A said:


> people calling black and white colors, people calling a thumb a finger, people considering 0 a number (it's a power), pulling something (muscle or tendon) in my heel or ankle from carelessly walking down stairs (mostly jumping off the second to last step :angry: , people calling insects "bugs" :angry: :angry: :angry: and also, when Yen doesn't update his website for several days and I keep checking everyday for an update and there is none and then I quit looking for a few days, and there are like 3 new updates


Good news, Alex. It is perfectly acceptable in English to call the thumb a finger (synonym for digit) and to call 0 a number, so that's two things that need no longer annoy you.  

Also consider that when you let something annoy you that you cannot change, it has enslaved you. It can annoy you at any time and there is nothing that you can do about it. Relatively very few things irritate me, not because I have a strong character or gentle soul but because over the decades, I have learned the value of effective medication management.


----------



## MantidLord

PhilinYuma said:


> Good news, Alex. It is perfectly acceptable in English to call the thumb a finger (synonym for digit) and to call 0 a number, so that's two things that need no longer annoy you.  Also consider that when you let something annoy you that you cannot change, it has enslaved you. It can annoy you at any time and there is nothing that you can do about it. Relatively very few things irritate me, not because I have a strong character or gentle soul but because over the decades, I have learned the value of effective medication management.


 :lol: :lol: True. You know Phil, you're like Alex's guardian angel on the forum. Nice to see an experienced member taking the younger members under his/her wing.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

agent A said:


> something that annoys me:I talk to someone here for a while, then I go to ask them an important question, and they've blocked me and I don't know why they did. If they blocked me because I offended them I wanna know so I can be a better friend.


I blocked you because i got 10 messages from you in one day -.-


----------



## Krissim Klaw

agent A said:


> well I'm talking about people calling a mantis a "bug" :angry: :angry: :angry:


Lawls I call mine bugs all the time.. more specifically my little buggly wugglies. :wub:


----------



## yeatzee

PhilinYuma said:


> Good news, Alex. It is perfectly acceptable in English to call the thumb a finger (synonym for digit) and to call 0 a number, so that's two things that need no longer annoy you.  Also consider that when you let something annoy you that you cannot change, it has enslaved you. It can annoy you at any time and there is nothing that you can do about it. Relatively very few things irritate me, not because I have a strong character or gentle soul but because over the decades, I have learned the value of effective medication management.





MantidLord said:


> :lol: :lol: True. You know Phil, you're like Alex's guardian angel on the forum. Nice to see an experienced member taking the younger members under his/her wing.


----------



## yen_saw

agent A said:


> ......and also, when Yen doesn't update his website for several days and I keep checking everyday for an update and there is none and then I quit looking for a few days, and there are like 3 new updates


 Geezz are you serious :blink: !! ok there is a new update today hope that helps


----------



## ZoeRipper

Well this isn't really annoying, just kinda scary as a new rat owner, why is Lady all curled up in one place? Is she just tired or is she sick? Minutes before she was jumping around and running all over the place, being her usual batshit insane self. Auralgkjalgjaslgjagj!~


----------



## [email protected]

Being home sick and missing all of your inportant classes. :angry:


----------



## MantidLord

Getting an 89.9 on a quarter grade :angry:


----------



## agent A

yen_saw said:


> Geezz are you serious :blink: !! ok there is a new update today hope that helps


thanks! I love the update!!! Nice avatar, btw!


----------



## agent A

one more thing that annoys me:

this game


----------



## Opivy

being stranded without a car =(...

And burning your nose hairs. Don't know how I did it exactly, and it was the first time - but it's really annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## sbugir

Stoners at school. I hate it when you're sitting by someone who just lit a doobie and the whole room smells lol.


----------



## Opivy

Smell doesn't bother me.

But I do get bothered by 'know it all stoners' who talk out of their arses.

edit (thought the word filter would catch it for me... guess not)


----------



## Katnapper

Getting a speeding ticket today on the way to the Dr.s office! Whaaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## revmdn

Katnapper said:


> Getting a speeding ticket today on the way to the Dr.s office! Whaaaaahhhh!!!


That stinks.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Well, we know at least one thing that didn't annoy Rick for very long!


----------



## C.way

when my only male statilia sp. escape when I try to feed it before getting it to breed with my female...plus my only female odontomantis died...too annoying


----------



## hibiscusmile

forgetting your lisence is expired two yrs ago and trying to not get caught when u go out, gotta take test again! not happy &lt;_&lt;


----------



## TanteEdgar

When you drive like 100mph and something is blocking the road ahead so you have to slow down...

People who drive at 2mph on the highway.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Searching through Craigslist from midnight to 3am for houses for rent, because two certain very important people got in a huuuuuuge fight over absolutely nothing, and one of them decided to leave. Thus, we cannot make this month's rent.


----------



## MantidLord

ZoeRipper said:


> Searching through Craigslist from midnight to 3am for houses for rent, because two certain very important people got in a huuuuuuge fight over absolutely nothing, and one of them decided to leave. Thus, we cannot make this month's rent.


Wow. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Katnapper

MantidLord said:


> Wow. I'm sorry to hear that.


+1


----------



## 3.1415926

Nazi worshipping christian fundementalists that want to kill every las atheist, muslim, jew and gay on the earth.

I Do Not CARE about Gays!!!

I Do not want to hear your spanish inquisition ideas

I am an athiest we learn our morality from our parents

I also dislike Swine flu hysteria

corperate news stations and all the recent presidents

Peoploe who jump to conclutions about climate gate.

climate gate cherry picking


----------



## kookamonga

Women that wear pink shorts. Only guys should.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Thats to bad Zoe, I will remember u all in my prayers, and not to the mantis goddess, she only takes care of mantis!


----------



## ZoeRipper

Thanks guys. But guess what? The fight is over. The certain person who left came back.

Apparently the longest he's ever been gone was one night.

I don't understand drama.


----------



## PhilinYuma

ZoeRipper said:


> Thanks guys. But guess what? The fight is over. The certain person who left came back.Apparently the longest he's ever been gone was one night.
> 
> I don't understand drama.


Well, I'm just glad that the crisis is over for now (actually, I did light a candle before the shrine, this morning, and despite what Rebecca says, it obviously didn't do any harm!).

I also notice that while MiL was hoping that "certain person" would come back, you were taking some constructive action. I'm often annoyed to be always hearing about idle, brainless teens, often from folks who don't know any, when I can think of at least half a dozen who support/ prop up one or both parents in one way or another. Sometimes it's good advice ("Don't lend him any more money, mom. You know you'll never get it back!"), medication management (one lad I know always orders his mom's meds on the internet and picks them up for her, because she "forgets". She just discontinued the internet when he was gone for a few days, so that should be interesting!) or paying for more than their share as working teens living at home. My two youngest kids have been supporting their idle mother since they were in their late teens. I remember receiving a teen boy who professionally jumped a bike over rows of cars (back in the '70's) into a Phoenix ER with concussion. Mother said that this happened "pretty often", so they knew how to care for him, and dad said that he was a recovering alcoholic and it was only what his son did that kept him from going back on the bottle. :angry: 

Good for you, Zoe, and all of the other sensible, kind hearted, hardworking teens out there, both on this forum and off!


----------



## ZoeRipper

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, I'm just glad that the crisis is over for now (actually, I did light a candle before the shrine, this morning, and despite what Rebecca says, it obviously didn't do any harm!).I also notice that while MiL was hoping that "certain person" would come back, you were taking some constructive action. I'm often annoyed to be always hearing about idle, brainless teens, often from folks who don't know any, when I can think of at least half a dozen who support/ prop up one or both parents in one way or another. Sometimes it's good advice ("Don't lend him any more money, mom. You know you'll never get it back!"), medication management (one lad I know always orders his mom's meds on the internet and picks them up for her, because she "forgets". She just discontinued the internet when he was gone for a few days, so that should be interesting!) or paying for more than their share as working teens living at home. My two youngest kids have been supporting their idle mother since they were in their late teens. I remember receiving a teen boy who professionally jumped a bike over rows of cars (back in the '70's) into a Phoenix ER with concussion. Mother said that this happened "pretty often", so they knew how to care for him, and dad said that he was a recovering alcoholic and it was only what his son did that kept him from going back on the bottle. :angry:
> 
> Good for you, Zoe, and all of the other sensible, kind hearted, hardworking teens out there, both on this forum and off!


Wow Phil, those are some pretty intense stories. You've sure had some interesting work during the years.


----------



## yeatzee

retarded math teacher that loses all your homework, claims I didn't do them and says I am lying that they were completed.......... Only for him to find a few of them and me to personally look through his "math homework box" and find two :angry: 

Than he grades each one harshly (In one instance he took 5 points out of 15 off because I didnt write down 2+4 as part of a step!  (not one of those problems where showing steps is crucial)) and manages to bring my grade way low. Than I take the final which had material we had not learned yet and I still manage to get an 85 but finish the class with an 88.9..... ONLY ###### CLASS I DIDN'T GET AN A IN = no more 4.0 (first time) :angry: 

And to think, math is (was) my favorite subject..... and the one Im best at  

edit: and to top it all off my best friend (also favorite subject and best at math) somehow got the same grade as me on the final but passed with a 90.0 and got her 4.0. Last year only me and her got it and now I get cheated mine :angry:


----------



## sbugir

yeatzee said:


> retarded math teacher that loses all your homework, claims I didn't do them and says I am lying that they were completed.......... Only for him to find a few of them and me to personally look through his "math homework box" and find two :angry: Than he grades each one harshly (In one instance he took 5 points out of 15 off because I didnt write down 2+4 as part of a step!  (not one of those problems where showing steps is crucial)) and manages to bring my grade way low. Than I take the final which had material we had not learned yet and I still manage to get an 85 but finish the class with an 88.9..... ONLY ###### CLASS I DIDN'T GET AN A IN = no more 4.0 (first time) :angry:
> 
> And to think, math is (was) my favorite subject..... and the one Im best at
> 
> edit: and to top it all off my best friend (also favorite subject and best at math) somehow got the same grade as me on the final but passed with a 90.0 and got her 4.0. Last year only me and her got it and now I get cheated mine :angry:


Yeah dude, screw teachers! My chem teacher this semester has managed a way to bring my grade down to a 77%?!? Last Sem, I finished with a 96%, htf does that work out? Arggh, I swear he hates me.


----------



## agent A

odd numbers annoy me. :angry: 

I hate it when someone puts the volume on the TV at an odd number! :angry: :angry: 

also, being punished for someone else's actions


----------



## TanteEdgar

But it's always funny when someone else gets it for YOUR actions  

I remember smashing an apple into the men's room at my school (many years ago) and it was apple everywhere. And this guy that comes after me gets the blame, muahaha. We both laughed at it later...


----------



## agent A

here's more things that annoy me:

neighbor's dog

mantids hatching late and you don't have fruitflies for them

my sister chewing gum then taking it out of her mouth and stretching it and being gross

my bus being late

people who think it's so cool to say a particular food looks like a particular reproductive organ...

commercials on TV


----------



## sbugir

agent A said:


> here's more things that annoy me:neighbor's dog
> 
> mantids hatching late and you don't have fruitflies for them
> 
> my sister chewing gum then taking it out of her mouth and stretching it and being gross
> 
> my bus being late
> 
> people who think it's so cool to say a particular food looks like a particular reproductive organ...
> 
> commercials on TV


Rofl @ #5...

Popsicles look like...


----------



## agent A

lemmiwinks said:


> Rofl @ #5...Popsicles look like...


yes, or bosco sticks look like that one too. or vanilla milk and vanilla pudding look like what comes out of "the popsicle organ" during ***. kids are discusting.


----------



## Katnapper

Dingleberries on Zephyr's butt.











And cat hair all over everything.


----------



## idolomantis

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah dude, screw teachers! My chem teacher this semester has managed a way to bring my grade down to a 77%?!? Last Sem, I finished with a 96%, htf does that work out? Arggh, I swear he hates me.


I feel ya.

My math teacher is annoying as heck. he keeps on rambling and if you ask a question he says things like "Yeah, i'm not going to explain it. you wouldn't understand as dumb as you are". And when you fail the test he says like "If you don't understand it then you should ask it instead ofof stubbornly going on with failing".

I'm suprised he hasn't been fired yet.

Furthermore I hate most things school related.

@ agent a: Please tell me you don't mean the school bus at # 5 :mellow:


----------



## agent A

idolomantis said:


> @ agent a: Please tell me you don't mean the school bus at # 5 :mellow:


#5 is at lunch time, which makes you loose your appetite when you're eating a breadstick and a kid says it looks like a shnob, and I'll never eat vanilla pudding again after someone said it looked like a bunch of c** :angry:


----------



## revmdn

agent A said:


> #5 is at lunch time, which makes you loose your appetite when you're eating a breadstick and a kid says it looks like a shnob, and I'll never eat vanilla pudding again after someone said it looked like a bunch of c** :angry:


I don't like were this is going, it's getting a little "adult" (really not) don't you think. Not trying to be a prude, but come on now.


----------



## PhilinYuma

revmdn said:


> I don't like were this is going, it's getting a little "adult" (really not) don't you think. Not trying to be a prude, but come on now.


+1!


----------



## idolomantis

agent A said:


> #5 is at lunch time, which makes you loose your appetite when you're eating a breadstick and a kid says it looks like a shnob, and I'll never eat vanilla pudding again after someone said it looked like a bunch of c** :angry:


O lol i screwed up i meant 4 LMFAO XD

lol soz


----------



## sbugir

idolomantis said:


> O lol i screwed up i meant 4 LMFAO XDlol soz


Holy zebra balls. Wow...


----------



## agent A

another thing that annoys me is someone PMs me telling me they can sell me something I'm looking for, but they've blocked me so I can't get back to them. and the yexpect me to buy from them when I can't even talk to them? :angry: &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ZoeRipper

Giving rats medicine. ARRRRRRGH. They HATE it.


----------



## sbugir

Socioeconomics dealing w/ topics presented by J.P. Morgan. Stupid capitalistic societies jk.


----------



## Katnapper

revmdn said:


> I don't like were this is going, it's getting a little "adult" (really not) don't you think. Not trying to be a prude, but come on now.


+2!


----------



## 3.1415926

People scared of swine flu

people scared of islamic terrorists

people scared of muslims jews and atheists

people who make alot of noise over gays

oil companys

agricultral companies pharmasutical companies

people scared of commusits

PETA and HSUS

How uneducated PETA and HSUS is

Anti-enviromentslists that use misleading data

the completely uses wars in the middle east that eat up our tax dollars


----------



## 3.1415926

People scared of swine flu

people scared of islamic terrorists

people scared of muslims jews and atheists

people who make alot of noise over gays

oil companys

agricultral companies pharmasutical companies

people scared of commusits

PETA and HSUS

How uneducated PETA and HSUS is

Anti-enviromentslists that use misleading data

the completely uses wars in the middle east that eat up our tax dollars


----------



## sbugir

10dor1fro32 said:


> People scared of swine flupeople scared of islamic terrorists
> 
> people scared of muslims jews and atheists
> 
> people who make alot of noise over gays
> 
> oil companys
> 
> agricultral companies pharmasutical companies
> 
> people scared of commusits
> 
> PETA and HSUS
> 
> How uneducated PETA and HSUS is
> 
> Anti-enviromentslists that use misleading data
> 
> the completely uses wars in the middle east that eat up our tax dollars


How uneducated PETA and HSUS is?

Er, they're educated... Now, what would be correct is "how extremist PETA and HSUS are." They do, do research...


----------



## Emile.Wilson

10dor1fro32 said:


> people scared of islamic terrorists


Yeah whats scary about a plane getting hijacked and flown into a building....

PETA is kinda stupid IMO, they believe that they are allowed to euthanize animals, but we are not able to kill them to eat them.

if your not scared of communists go live in china for a year, and see how you like it


----------



## ZoeRipper

lemmiwinks said:


> How uneducated PETA and HSUS is?Er, they're educated... Now, what would be correct is "how extremist PETA and HSUS are." They do, do research...


Er..

I am in PETA.

Except I kinda eat meat, lol.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.

PETA, the actual abbreviation, stands for something fairly reasonable. People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.

THAT is what I am for.

I don't like to see the chickens crammed into tiny cages in those huge factories.

I don't like to see the cows in the same situation.

In fact, it really bothers me.

It's not that I don't condone eating meat, I'm fine with it.

I love me some BBQ ribs.

It just bothers me how the animals are treated during their life.

I support the free-range farms.

Where the animals are happy.


----------



## gadunka888

High pitched noises

People who bring their dogs into public places

Hannah Montana

Cheezels ( or anything using orange cheese powder)

i hate it when people call me '' jeremy'' ( my name is jerome)


----------



## sbugir

ZoeRipper said:


> Er.. I am in PETA.
> 
> Except I kinda eat meat, lol.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there.
> 
> PETA, the actual abbreviation, stands for something fairly reasonable. People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.
> 
> THAT is what I am for.
> 
> I don't like to see the chickens crammed into tiny cages in those huge factories.
> 
> I don't like to see the cows in the same situation.
> 
> In fact, it really bothers me.
> 
> It's not that I don't condone eating meat, I'm fine with it.
> 
> I love me some BBQ ribs.
> 
> It just bothers me how the animals are treated during their life.
> 
> I support the free-range farms.
> 
> Where the animals are happy.


Zoe, my sister and I are registered PeTA members too. However, I still believe they are extremist. For example, nude celebrities to promote the idea of not wearing fur. Sure it's eye appealing, but it's a little too out there. The videos are scary too, yes they are real, but sometimes it's just too much. Of course this is just personal opinion, which seems to be the case on this thread.

BTW, do you like the stickers they send? I love this little "I'm not a nugget" one. It's awesome, I have it on my binder for school  .


----------



## ZoeRipper

lemmiwinks said:


> Zoe, my sister and I are registered PeTA members too. However, I still believe they are extremist. For example, nude celebrities to promote the idea of not wearing fur. Sure it's eye appealing, but it's a little too out there. The videos are scary too, yes they are real, but sometimes it's just too much. Of course this is just personal opinion, which seems to be the case on this thread.BTW, do you like the stickers they send? I love this little "I'm not a nugget" one. It's awesome, I have it on my binder for school  .


When I was a PETAkid, they sent me a coloring book and it had the I am not a nugget chicken on one of the first pages. I loved it. It hung up on my wall untill my mom married Mr. He-Man-Republican-Catholic-Hippie-Hater.

Then all my PETA stuff got thrown away  Plus he canceled my membership. Until now


----------



## Katnapper

ZoeRipper said:


> When I was a PETAkid, they sent me a coloring book and it had the I am not a nugget chicken on one of the first pages. I loved it. It hung up on my wall untill my mom married Mr. He-Man-Republican-Catholic-Hippie-Hater.Then all my PETA stuff got thrown away  Plus he canceled my membership. Until now


Good for you for being able to do your own thing!


----------



## 3.1415926

HSUS makes me sick

They go on and on about the dangers of salmonella in reptiles and never talk about handwashing to prevent it

Go on their sites to se how truly deranged and misleading they are

PETA is even worse do not give unwanted pets to them they are to lazy to care for it it will be euthinized


----------



## 3.1415926

Emile said:


> Yeah whats scary about a plane getting hijacked and flown into a building....PETA is kinda stupid IMO, they believe that they are allowed to euthanize animals, but we are not able to kill them to eat them.
> 
> if your not scared of communists go live in china for a year, and see how you like it


Bush practically let 911 happen there were only two fighter gets available instead of 28 911 had a one out of a thouthand chance of happening

all the other attacks are *domestic* terrorists

I went to china before it was very simmalar to America ( but the internet is cencored), especially of you stay away from bejing and shanhai (Im not a city person)

China is very capatalist, it is controled by corperations but not to the extent of US and russia


----------



## yeatzee

I'll contribute  

Things that annoy me:

PETA = a complete joke

My stupid xbox that wont let me chat with lemmiwinks  

Holy ###### is it getting annoying!


----------



## Emile.Wilson

10dor1fro32 said:


> Bush practically let 911 happen there were only two fighter gets available instead of 28 911 had a one out of a thouthand chance of happeningall the other attacks are *domestic* terrorists
> 
> I went to china before it was very simmalar to America ( but the internet is cencored), especially of you stay away from bejing and shanhai (Im not a city person)
> 
> China is very capatalist, it is controled by corperations but not to the extent of US and russia


Do you believe in Al qaeda?


----------



## Opivy

whoa! I think the 911 stuff should belong in another thread.

And I'm not even gonna get into this - Conspiracy theories are fine, but I feel very strongly about this one - I want to keep my presence light and jolly here.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Opivy said:


> whoa! I think the 911 stuff should belong in another thread.And I'm not even gonna get into this - Conspiracy theories are fine, but I feel very strongly about this one - I want to keep my presence light and jolly here.


Smart move!


----------



## Katnapper

Those babyish cutsie little figurines (can't think of the name of them now) that people collect. For some reason, they irritate me! And Cabbage Patch dolls.


----------



## revmdn

Humles? But Garbage Patch Kids are way cool.


----------



## Katnapper

revmdn said:


> Humles? But Garbage Patch Kids are way cool.


No, I don't think they're called "Humies." They're little porcelain angelic-type kids that people collect. I can't help it... I hate them! lol


----------



## Opivy

Hah, I used to have a bunch of those cards. I believe they're called "Garbage Pail Kids".


----------



## ZoeRipper

When you post an ad on Craigslist and this is what you get:

"Hello, I know times are dificult so I wanted to let you know.

With a govt grant your bills can be taken care of and do things for your family."

Or that really long one that says

"I saw that you posted an ad on [enter date here]. Man, craigslist sure is helpful, huh?

Blah blah blah"

the thing that I always remember is when it says "You meet some, um, interesting people on CL."

I HATE SPAMMERS.


----------



## agent A

tetanus shots are annoying :angry:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> No, I don't think they're called "Humies." They're little porcelain angelic-type kids that people collect. I can't help it... I hate them! lol


They are Hummel figurines, beutifully made porcelain and painted with oils before reglazing. The figures are extremely well conceived and executed and can still bring high prices, but they were designed (originally by Sister Hummel a German nun, prior to WWII), to be what I call "terminally cute".


----------



## TanteEdgar

I


----------



## TanteEdgar

just


----------



## TanteEdgar

hate


----------



## TanteEdgar

SPAM!!!


----------



## 3.1415926

PhilinYuma said:


> Smart move!


I was not saying Bush caused 911 Im saying that he is infinatelly dumb to make such a stupid mistake.

The only warning was a very vague intelligence report about somthing big happening, so he didint let it happen.

I cant belive bush let a bunch of low IQ mountian dewellers outsmart him of course the media made tham seem to be a real threat not an opertunistic forigen gang that took advantage of one of the worst mistakes in history.

I do belive in Al Quada, did you know they were trained by the US to stop the solviets from invaiding the middle east which is what many conspirancy theorists jump on saying that Al Quada ia actually database. (Of Al Quada members trained to fight the solviets)


----------



## JohnCon

10dor1fro32 said:


> I was not saying Bush caused 911 Im saying that he is infinatelly dumb to make such a stupid mistake.The only warning was a very vague intelligence report about somthing big happening, so he didint let it happen.
> 
> I cant belive bush let a bunch of low IQ mountian dewellers outsmart him of course the media made tham seem to be a real threat not an opertunistic forigen gang that took advantage of one of the worst mistakes in history.
> 
> I do belive in Al Quada, did you know they were trained by the US to stop the solviets from invaiding the middle east which is what many conspirancy theorists jump on saying that Al Quada ia actually database. (Of Al Quada members trained to fight the solviets)


Bin Laden didn’t blow up the projects

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gCwSSzFAp4


----------



## yeatzee

*searches for facepalm smiley*.....


----------



## Katnapper

yeatzee said:


> *searches for facepalm smiley*..... Katnapper I have a new project for you!  :lol:


----------



## yeatzee

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## kamakiri

Starts with 'A' and ends with 'A'. And I don't mean anorexia.


----------



## PhilinYuma

kamakiri said:


> Starts with 'A' and ends with 'A'. And I don't mean anorexia.


Oh, I bet you mean one of them continent places, right? Asia? Africa? America? Antarctica? Northern Connecticut?


----------



## ZoeRipper

PhilinYuma said:


> Oh, I bet you mean one of them continent places, right? Asia? Africa? America? Antarctica? Northern Connecticut?


Antarctica! It's gotta be that one.

I mean come on, what's WITH that place?

Being all cold and stuff.

JEEZ.


----------



## idolomantis

kamakiri said:


> Starts with 'A' and ends with 'A'. And I don't mean anorexia.


+ uno.

My PS2.. it died.

I might repair it and sell it so i can get a PS3 tho.

Maths...

Waiting untill God of war III releases...


----------



## revmdn

idolomantis said:


> + uno.My PS2.. it died.
> 
> I might repair it and sell it so i can get a PS3 tho.
> 
> Maths...
> 
> Waiting untill God of war III releases...


PS2?1 What are you playing o that?


----------



## idolomantis

revmdn said:


> PS2?1 What are you playing o that?


GOD OF WAR BOI  

that and killzone.


----------



## Katnapper

When hubby tries to plan MY day! &lt;_&lt; 

When my son, Jesse, continuously thinks he needs more stuff, all of the time...




from packs of gum to $70 shoes, and even higher priced game systems, games, clothes, toys, a new cell phone with the slide out texting thing, etc. etc. It goes on and on. Almost every day he wants something...



and I hear myself in my mother's voice  saying, "Money doesn't grow on trees!"

I repeatedly explain to him how much the house payment, car payment, loan on what the insurance didn't pay for appendix removal, electric, gas, cable, water/trash collection, insurance on house and cars, food, gas, etc. all costs.....



and the fact that I've been unemployed for over a year now (with the exception of a small handful of short jobs that only lasted a couple of weeks all together, and the fact that my new unemployment claim has recently taken a drastic cut to less than half of what it was before, and there's no work right now, and we're on our way to losing work affiliated health insurance, etc., etc.... and we just don't have the money for all the things he wants, let alone that he doesn't *need* all that ###### anyways.





And after the bills speech, and explaining we're having a tough enough time as it is just paying for the essentials, comes the "wants" versus "needs" speech. We needed new brake pads last week... we didn't need a new hat or another "cooler" jacket or pair of shoes. And a reminder that he is lucky enough to already have tons more than lots of other kids. This kid has a pervasive shoe fetish, and in the last year or so has incredibly turned into a connoisseur of style. I have no idea where he got it from... it definitely wasn't from me. I've never been "in style."  I buy all my clothes (except my essential Levis jeans) from Goodwill or garage sales. When I was growing up, I had *one* pair of shoes I wore daily until I outgrew them; and one pair of good shoes at a time. I don't understand why he thinks he needs MORE shoes, when he already has 6 or 7 pairs!



It's insane!

Then, when I run out of breath going through the whole spiel (with him intermittently arguing, complaining, and whining).... he solemnly says he understands and agrees with me. Then with his very next breath he says, "But can I still get 'such and such,' it's ONLY *insert expensive amount here*...



and I NEED it!



All the other kids have blah, blah, blah... Then the whining and complaining starts all over again, like he never heard or understood a word I said.



"Well, if I can't have 'that', can I at least get 'this?'" "Can we go to the Mall tonight? I just want to look. Well can we go to ######'s Sporting Goods then? Can we at least go to Walmart? Can I get on your computer and just show you the shoes I want?"  :angry: 

He's only 10, turning 11 in about a week. And I hear it only gets worse.  I do my best to try to teach him the value of a dollar, responsible spending, and the necessity of using good judgment and saving money. I try to instill in him the necessity of having a good work ethic to earn money. Do all kids come with this warped sense of entitlement? It's not only very annoying going through these battles of "wanting," it's terribly frustrating. Can you tell?  

Sorry for the long post! I guess I just had to get it out.



If you actually took the time to read it all, and understand (or commiserate if you have kids), then it was worth my time writing it. Thank you.  Not only did I let out some of the frustration I feel, but maybe someone actually listened... instead of it going in one ear and out the other with no real sense of comprehension. Kids!!!


----------



## TanteEdgar

People that are addicted to smileys...


----------



## revmdn

idolomantis said:


> GOD OF WAR BOI  that and killzone.


Are they doing one for the PS3?


----------



## 3.1415926

This is 20 times the average amount of posts

ten to 20 times the average amount of views


----------



## revmdn

Becky, have you tried beating him? Just kidding.  Learning to accept "no" sometimes can be a valuable lession.


----------



## Katnapper

Mantid Man said:


> People that are addicted to smileys...


I figure there are a lot worse addictions.



10dor1fro32 said:


> This is 20 times the average amount of poststen to 20 times the average amount of views


Does this annoy you?



revmdn said:


> Becky, have you tried beating him? Just kidding.  Learning to accept "no" sometimes can be a valuable lession.


Believe me, it's crossed my mind, lol.

Yes, you're absolutely right. And I stick to my decisions fairly consistently, and don't often give in (but I do admit I've caved in on occasion). It just seems like it's a tough lesson for him to accept. I guess I had to vent.


----------



## agent A

another thing that annoys me is when you get ribs in a resturaunt. They put all the sauce on the side with no meat :angry:


----------



## sbugir

Katnapper said:


> I figure there are a lot worse addictions.Does this annoy you?
> 
> Believe me, it's crossed my mind, lol.
> 
> Yes, you're absolutely right. And I stick to my decisions fairly consistently, and don't often give in (but I do admit I've caved in on occasion). It just seems like it's a tough lesson for him to accept. I guess I had to vent.


Becky, It sounds to me your son is showing his feminist side... Does he have a girlfriend?


----------



## sbugir

Katnapper said:


> I figure there are a lot worse addictions.Does this annoy you?
> 
> Believe me, it's crossed my mind, lol.
> 
> Yes, you're absolutely right. And I stick to my decisions fairly consistently, and don't often give in (but I do admit I've caved in on occasion). It just seems like it's a tough lesson for him to accept. I guess I had to vent.


Becky, It sounds to me your son is showing his feminist side... Does he have a girlfriend?


----------



## Rick

10dor1fro32 said:


> Bush practically let 911 happen there were only two fighter gets available instead of 28 911 had a one out of a thouthand chance of happeningall the other attacks are *domestic* terrorists


You don't even want to go there. &lt;_&lt; It is obvious you really don't know what you're talking about. I think it is a subject best left off of this site. You've already made a couple ignorant remarks on the subject.


----------



## revmdn

Becky, as a parent we want to give our kids all the stuff they want and make them happy, but we also know that's not always good for them or us. Sounds like you have it well under control. I'm way worse, I have a girl and although she's very tough, it's hard for me to give her the "tough love" I need to. There are very few girl children in my immediate family, and I don't know how to deal with little girls. Boys you can be ruff with.


----------



## JohnCon

Katnapper said:


> When my son, Jesse, continuously thinks he needs more stuff, all of the time...


I remember that age, it gets worse. What helped me was when I worked odds and ends and felt like i earned what i wanted


----------



## idolomantis

revmdn said:


> Are they doing one for the PS3?


Yes, i march they release the loong anticipated god of war 3 aznd they redone the first 2 games in HD/blueray format aswell  

Trailer:*

*Not suitable for children who are faint of heart.


----------



## 3.1415926

I'll stop talking about terrorism

I relly dislike the ignorance of polititions when considering bills such as HR 669 and the snakehead fish blanket ban.

Also suffering for other peoples mistakes, e.g, indian stick insect.

Oh by the way I dont belive that bush knocked down the twin towers, I was just complaining about the faluire to prevent the attacks, sorry if it was too obscure.


----------



## revmdn

Sweet, about God of War.


----------



## sbugir

@revmdn, your short responses crack me up every time... Great stuff, IDK why either.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

Rick said:


> You don't even want to go there. &lt;_&lt; It is obvious you really don't know what you're talking about. I think it is a subject best left off of this site. You've already made a couple ignorant remarks on the subject.


I agree completely


----------



## Emile.Wilson

10dor1fro32 said:


> I'll stop talking about terrorismI relly dislike the ignorance of polititions when considering bills such as HR 669 and the snakehead fish blanket ban.
> 
> Also suffering for other peoples mistakes, e.g, indian stick insect.
> 
> Oh by the way I dont belive that bush knocked down the twin towers, I was just complaining about the faluire to prevent the attacks, sorry if it was too obscure.


If some people weren't idiots with their herps, they probably would have not thought of that bill.


----------



## idolomantis

revmdn said:


> Sweet, about God of War.


Ain't it  

Anyway, to continue with the list of things that annoy me:

Doors that won't shut

Mantids that die for no appearant reason

Ignorant priicks who never listen but only speak nonsense

Necromorphs charging(dead space)

Sigh...

UHm

TYOR's

73h 0Ld h4G

spam n chainmails

stupid dogs and lizard people h34r:


----------



## ZoeRipper

Something that annoys me?

Today's youth. (I'm aware that I'm young.)

But seriously.

I live with two 13 year old girls, and they are RETARDED.

I was referring to the country of Wales, and they thought I was talking about the aquatic animal.

They don't know how to make Ramen noodles.

They don't know how to make Kid Cuisine, it's packages specifically FOR KIDS!

They don't know how to clean their own pets' enclosures, which means I usually do it, because I can't stand seeing an animal in discomfort.

They don't understand the value of a dollar.

They've never worked a day in their lives.

Their idea of "Doing the dishes" is running water over one dish, proclaiming "I don't know how to do it!" and quitting.

And today.

They've got friends over.

So Ryan and I left for most of the day, to be out of their way so they could have fun without us being there.

We left at like 1pm.

We came back at around 7pm.

Neither Ryan nor I had been on the computer at all.

It wasn't being used, so I let Ryan have his turn first.

Kirsten immediately comes in and says "Mom said you have to get off the computer, because I need on."

(First off, their mom wasn't even there.)

Ryan said no, he just got on, she can wait.

She then proceeds to throw a GIANT biitch fit, and because I said one thing (which was, incidentally, "Please stop fighting, I have a horrible headache") she turns on me.

After she goes back to her room, a few minutes later they crack the door open, one of the kids yells down the hallway,

"Zoe's ugly!", slams the door, and everyone in their room laughs.

I figure, "Oh, I'll let it go, they're trying to be cool in front of their friends. I get it, I did it at that age, too."

Wrong choice.

It happens OVER AND OVER.

A list of everything they said:

-Zoe's fat!

-Zoe smells bad!

-Zoe's a biitch!

-Zoe's gross!

-Zoe's a freak!

-Zoe should die!

After that last one I LOST IT.

And of course, as I'm stomping down the hall, yelling every obscenity I could think of at them, Ryan's mom just happens to get home. I admit, I could have handled the situation better, and I certainly should have.

But, oooh, I can honestly say, with no doubt in my mind, I HATE THEM.

WITH EVERY OUNCE OF MY BEING.


----------



## idolomantis

@ Zoe:

I feel ya, just think of them as retarded little brats who have the epmhatic capability of a loundry basket.

Just sad unsure biitches that have to make fun of people or else they'll be shiit in front of their little faggot friends.


----------



## ZoeRipper

idolomantis said:


> @ Zoe:I feel ya, just think of them as retarded little brats who have the epmhatic capability of a loundry basket.
> 
> Just sad unsure biitches that have to make fun of people or else they'll be shiit in front of their little faggot friends.


I thank you for 2 things:

1- not quoting my post. When I can't get on the comp, I check the forum on my phone and scrolling takes a VERY. LONG. TIME.

2- for your support.


----------



## idolomantis

ZoeRipper said:


> I thank you for 2 things:1- not quoting my post. When I can't get on the comp, I check the forum on my phone and scrolling takes a VERY. LONG. TIME.
> 
> 2- for your support.


Heh no problem  

Been in situations like that many times now and they cease to impress me anymore.

About the scrolling, yeah same it's something that annoys me. Or people quoting 8 pictures just to say "nice pics".


----------



## Katnapper

lemmiwinks said:


> Becky, It sounds to me your son is showing his feminist side... Does he have a girlfriend?


He says he does at school. But he changes girlfriends frequently.

Martin and John, thanks for the support and advice.  

Zoe, I feel for you. Try to ignore their immature and hurtful remarks and actions towards you. It's not really about you at all... it could be anyone they consider a rival for attention, or maybe whom they secretly envy, or just because they know they can get away with it with you. It's about them trying to put you down to try to gain a feeling of power over you, and make themselves look and feel "cool" and better than others.... to themselves as well as their friends.

Hang in there, try to ignore their stinging words, and know your maturity in processing and handling their words and actions, and knowing the real reasons and motivations of why they act this way, will not only make you feel much better... but probably drive them crazy.  Take the high road... you're older, wiser, more mature, and kinder than them. Believe in yourself.... because you're a good person. And I'm sure lots of people on this forum would definitely agree with me.


----------



## agent A

Zoe, what you should do is

1. Record their remarks and play it to their perents

2. Tell them that for any mean thing they say to you, you can say something 10 times worse.  

3. Listen to Katnapper


----------



## revmdn

lemmiwinks said:


> @revmdn, your short responses crack me up every time... Great stuff, IDK why either.


Thank you. B)


----------



## revmdn

Zoe,for out of control 13 year olds I really do recomend beating them. One good beating and they know who not to mess with. But I don't want to get you in trouble.


----------



## -MK-

I think that agent A's idea of recording them is a good one. Back in the day, I lived in a crappy neighborhood with a couple of real dirtbags living upstairs from me. They had so many loud domestic disputes that I could eventually tell which object had just been thrown across the room by the sound it made when it hit the floor. One day, I set up a microphone on a tall stand, pointed it at the ceiling, and recorded their antics. Then I burned it to a CD and sent it to the landlord. The dirtbags were gone not long after that.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Thanks guys.

The recording thing would be GREAT, except their parents know how they are. They've heard it happen in the past.

It's the fact that it's me, their son's wife, against them, their dearest darling daughters who can Do No Wrong.

revmdn: (In my head, when reading your user, I always just shorten to Rev.)

Believe me, I've contemplated hitting, kicking, and sometimes I've gone as far as planning out how to dispose of bodies and not get caught.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Two smart replies, Zoe. Obviously the brats know that mom will support them against the "outsider" or at least not bother to discipline them.

Killing not one but two kidlets, disposing of the bodies and getting away with it requires a lot more experience than I hope you have.  

Use them instead. Obviously, you and Ryan need a place of your own, however small and sparse, but you are both very young to have to get one and sometimes it's naturally easier to just have fun instead of taking a GED, job hunting, apt hunting, etc. So every time they act out, just think to yourself, "That's why we have to get out of here! Can't wait!" Then back to the job hunting or whatever

Good luck. I have no doubt that things will work out well for the two of you , probably sooner than later.


----------



## ZoeRipper

PhilinYuma said:


> Two smart replies, Zoe. Obviously the brats know that mom will support them against the "outsider" or at least not bother to discipline them.Killing not one but two kidlets, disposing of the bodies and getting away with it requires a lot more experience than I hope you have.
> 
> *Use them instead. Obviously, you and Ryan need a place of your own, however small and sparse, but you are both very young to have to get one and sometimes it's naturally easier to just have fun instead of taking a GED, job hunting, apt hunting, etc. So every time they act out, just think to yourself, "That's why we have to get out of here! Can't wait!" Then back to the job hunting or whatever*Good luck. I have no doubt that things will work out well for the two of you , probably sooner than later.


You know what's so funny about you saying that?

That's exactly what I do lol.


----------



## PhilinYuma

ZoeRipper said:


> You know what's so funny about you saying that?That's exactly what I do lol.


You are obviously wise and mature beyond your years, Zoe!  :lol:


----------



## agent A

PhilinYuma said:


> You are obviously wise and mature beyond your years, Zoe!  :lol:


true. If I had to deal with misbehaving kids that knew better I'd be cursing so much next thing you know, their parents would be at my door in an angry rant  just kidding


----------



## revmdn

Zoe, rev is just fine, or Martin. Good luck.


----------



## 3.1415926

Ignorance

Misinformation especially if it comes from

Anti-enviromentalists

climate deniers

Abiotic oil supporters

creationalists

holocast deniers

PETA and HSUS For HR-669

Centers of consumer freedom (Wich preaches about the dangers of organic food and the saftey of cigaretts)


----------



## ZoeRipper

10dor1fro32 said:


> IgnoranceMisinformation especially if it comes from
> 
> Anti-enviromentalists
> 
> climate deniers
> 
> Abiotic oil supporters
> 
> creationalists
> 
> holocast deniers
> 
> PETA and HSUS For HR-669
> 
> Centers of consumer freedom (Wich preaches about the dangers of organic food and the saftey of cigaretts)


Who says that the holocaust didn't happen?

Seriously dude, are you just here to troll?


----------



## PhilinYuma

ZoeRipper said:


> Who says that the holocaust didn't happen?Seriously dude, are you just here to troll?


Well, Zoe, although "holocaust deniers" are about as rare a breed as 10dor1fro32, they do exist. One of the most famous/notorious examples of the breed, I am ashamned to say, is the English right-wing history writer David Irving (not a historian, he has no formal training in history, is an avowed admirer of Hitler and hater of Churchill) who was jailed in Austria (2006?), as a "holocaust denier" and has since been released.

Since this is an "annoyance" thread, I might add that I am quite annoyed by Zionist "holocaust glorifiers" ("lest we forget") who have absolutely no interest in the many other massacres that occurred in the C20th (the Armenian massacre and the massacre of the Tutsi by the Hutu [Rwanda, 1994. Is it taught in American schools?] come to mind), who look on blithely as Israeli soldiers kill unarmed Palestinian women and children ("well, they were throwing stones") backed by American arms and dollars.

And for any one who regards this as "antisemitic", I find you too ignorant to argue with.


----------



## [email protected]

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, Zoe, although "holocaust deniers" are about as rare a breed as 10dor1fro32, they do exist. One of the most famous/notorious examples of the breed, I am ashamned to say, is the English right-wing history writer David Irving (not a historian, he has no formal training in history, is an avowed admirer of Hitler and hater of Churchill) who was jailed in Austria (2006?), as a "holocaust denier" and has since been released.Since this is an "annoyance" thread, I might add that I am quite annoyed by Zionist "holocaust glorifiers" ("lest we forget") who have absolutely no interest in the many other massacres that occurred in the C20th (the Armenian massacre and the massacre of the Tutsi by the Hutu [Rwanda, 1994. Is it taught in American schools?] come to mind), who look on blithely as Israeli soldiers kill unarmed Palestinian women and children ("well, they were throwing stones") backed by American arms and dollars.
> 
> And for any one who regards this as "antisemitic", I find you too ignorant to argue with.


They taught it in my school last year in world history. We saw the movie hotel Rwanda a eye opening movie.

But back to the topic:

Getting hit in the eye with a racket ball

Mantis that don't eat

Mantis that escape

Loosing in chess cause of one stupid move

Crested gecko poop(it is SO bad, near panther level)

Only 24 hours in a day

Getting hit in the eye with a racket ball

Only 7 days in a week

Projects that take for ever

Getting hit in the eye with a racket ball


----------



## 3.1415926

one in 2500 historians deny the holocast I just dislike anyone who bends and twists facts, which include holocast deniers

I think I was too vauge when talking about terrorism, I think I should have said "terrorism hysterics" someone *overly * afraid of terrorists.

Someone who thinks that tterrorists are smart enough to create another 9/11. The gaping holes in security and beuracricy thet prevented theose holes in secrurity no longer exist. I think I gave the immpression of a crazy person who belives in a military free america and think the twin towers were knocked down by Bush.


----------



## JohnCon

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, Zoe, although "holocaust deniers" are about as rare a breed as 10dor1fro32, they do exist. One of the most famous/notorious examples of the breed, I am ashamned to say, is the English right-wing history writer David Irving (not a historian, he has no formal training in history, is an avowed admirer of Hitler and hater of Churchill) who was jailed in Austria (2006?), as a "holocaust denier" and has since been released.Since this is an "annoyance" thread, I might add that I am quite annoyed by Zionist "holocaust glorifiers" ("lest we forget") who have absolutely no interest in the many other massacres that occurred in the C20th (the Armenian massacre and the massacre of the Tutsi by the Hutu [Rwanda, 1994. Is it taught in American schools?] come to mind), who look on blithely as Israeli soldiers kill unarmed Palestinian women and children ("well, they were throwing stones") backed by American arms and dollars.
> 
> And for any one who regards this as "antisemitic", I find you too ignorant to argue with.


I will leave you with the words of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. , “When people criticize Zionists they mean Jews; you are talking anti-Semitism."


----------



## -MK-

Not all Jews are Zionists, and not all Zionists are Jewish.

Merriam-Webster's definition of Zionism: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/zionist


----------



## PhilinYuma

john conway said:


> I will leave you with the words of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. , “When people criticize Zionists they mean Jews; you are talking anti-Semitism."


Well, I won't argue with that, beyond mentioning that there are many of us Jews who are not Zionists and a few of us have never felt the need to consult either Dr. King or you about our beliefs. Aren't you the member who also set out to teach us the morality of killing? You're not the sharpest knife in the box, are you son?


----------



## 3.1415926

im sorry if my posts sounded a bit extreme, arguing with someone extremely afraid of muslims made me unable to type clearly.


----------



## agent A

here's another thing that annoys me:

people violating my rights :angry: :angry: :angry: 

you don't know how it feels

and also,:

when it gets warm and rainy in the middle of winter and I'm here in short sleves typing this and it's like almost 60 degrees out. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## agent A

here's what else annoys me. I start a topic asking for help and then people start getting off topic and start talking about terrorism :angry:


----------



## kamakiri

agent A said:


> here's what else annoys me. I start a topic asking for help and then people start getting off topic and start talking about terrorism :angry:


Gotta agree with you there...perhaps Rick could clean your thread up a little? Maybe export some of those posts into a new topic/thread?


----------



## Kruszakus

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## 3.1415926

Agent A we'll stop.

how long do you think this thread will last before going to the next page?


----------



## ZoeRipper

How my mother is trying to guilt-trip me into moving back in with her.

Um, hello, married here!

She had my 4 year old sister call me and say

"I want you to come home now."

And I could hear my mom in the background telling her what to say.

That's a low blow, mom. Even for you.


----------



## revmdn

When people litter. Are you that lazy, or do you just don't care?


----------



## sbugir

Pervy peeps.


----------



## Katnapper

When people talk, talk, talk and never really listen.


----------



## yeatzee

Girls who talk endlessly is a huge one for me..... holy ###### their mouth must be way sore after all that..... but than again they probably have pretty strong muscles there by now  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

yeatzee said:


> Girls who talk endlessly is a huge one for me..... holy ###### their mouth must be way sore after all that..... but than again they probably have pretty strong muscles there by now  :lol:


Tanner, my husband out-talks any female I've ever known... he never shuts up. No one can get a word in edgewise. :angry: Even when he's sleeping he's making noise (snoring). It's a wonder he doesn't talk in his sleep!  

To add to this talking theme...

People who talk just to talk, and really have nothing to say... no substance or anything worthy of interest.

People who repeat the same old things over and over all of the time.

People who repeat what someone else has just said, just to get "their" 2 cents in, like they know something...even though they wouldn't have initially come up with whatever it was on their own.

People who talk overly loud all of the time, like they have an ingrained and desperate need to be heard.

People who can't construct a sentence without at least one swear word in it.

People who constantly interrupt others, as if what they have to say is more important than listening to anyone else. And usually it isn't.


----------



## revmdn

Becky are you talking about me?  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

revmdn said:


> Becky are you talking about me?  :lol:


Not at all, Martin.  Actually, I was thinking about my husband. &lt;_&lt; :wacko:


----------



## revmdn

Oh, ok. I just felt my ears burning is all.


----------



## Katnapper

revmdn said:


> Oh, ok. I just felt my ears burning is all.







Wasn't me! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

When someone goes through the forum digging up ooooold posts and insists on adding their worthless



!


----------



## gadunka888

when the woman living 200m away from me starts nagging at her kids... she opens the kitchen window really wide and she shouts at her kids about trivial things like '' why did you buy durians for me? don't you know durians are heaty...'' .... she keeps my whole family up at night. I feel like shouting back at her....

to add on to the list....

subway station officers who fine people that drink PLAIN WATER and eat THROAT LOZENGES $100( yes its true, the train service provider in singapore banned consumption of anything on trains...)

People who scream at the sight of any insect( okay, i would scream if i saw a swarm of hornets approaching, but nearly everyone in my class screamed when a butterfly flew in lol. )

People who say growing plants/ playing Pet Society on Facebook is ''gay''


----------



## JohnCon

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, I won't argue with that, beyond mentioning that there are many of us Jews who are not Zionists and a few of us have never felt the need to consult either Dr. King or you about our beliefs. Aren't you the member who also set out to teach us the morality of killing? You're not the sharpest knife in the box, are you son?


i was just showing you that you called martin luther king ignorant , your pretty dull your self, arnt you gramps?


----------



## kamakiri

Katnapper said:


> When someone goes through the forum digging up ooooold posts and insists on adding their worthless
> 
> 
> 
> !


The only thing worse is getting duped into adding a post on top of it like it was current *slap forehead*


----------



## agent A

here's another thing that annoys me:

those commercials that are like "Becker's buys it! Becker's buys it! Becker's buys it!" that gets so irritating!


----------



## yeatzee

Katnapper said:


> When someone goes through the forum digging up ooooold posts and insists on adding their worthless
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## agent A

Katnapper said:


> When someone goes through the forum digging up ooooold posts and insists on adding their worthless
> 
> 
> 
> !


That is so annoying! :angry: I used to do that, but I am not going to post in a topic who's last post was over a week ago unless it is my topic-from now on! B)


----------



## idolomantis

People quoting ALL pictures in a thread.


----------



## yeatzee

idolomantis said:


> People quoting ALL pictures in a thread.


+1 for sure dude

I have a fast connection and its still annoying. I can't imagine how bad it would suck for people with dial up


----------



## idolomantis

Or people reading this forum via their phones..


----------



## ZoeRipper

idolomantis said:


> Or people reading this forum via their phones..


I read the forum via my phone..

?


----------



## ABbuggin

He meant quoting pics was worse for people who use their phone.


----------



## ZoeRipper

ABbuggin said:


> He meant quoting pics was worse for people who use their phone.


Gotcha.

And I TOTALLY agree.


----------



## kamakiri

idolomantis said:


> People quoting ALL pictures in a thread.


+2

This has to be one of the rudest things to do to the Internets :angry: :angry: Can't believe I didn't put that one down myself! :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper

My dad.

My reasoning?

1. I was supposed to go to OKC this weekend, to see him and then today I was supposed to take pictures of a new commercial building for a real estate company. But my dad supposedly got sick, apparently deathly ill. But somehow, today, he's made a full recovery. One of medicine's great mysteries, I suppose.

2. I just found out that he's told absolutely none of his friends that he has a daughter. Wanna know how I found this out? Facebook. He posted a status update "got sick yesterday. Missed out on a day's pay and didn't get to see my daughter". 3 people posted and said something along the lines of "You have a daughter? How cool! When was she born? How old is she? Did you and Gwyn have another kid?"

3. I'm just pissy.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Sorry for that, if that helps any! heres a hug



oh and this one will make u laugh :tt2:


----------



## Katnapper

ZoeRipper said:


> My dad.
> 
> My reasoning?
> 
> 1. I was supposed to go to OKC this weekend, to see him and then today I was supposed to take pictures of a new commercial building for a real estate company. But my dad supposedly got sick, apparently deathly ill. But somehow, today, he's made a full recovery. One of medicine's great mysteries, I suppose.
> 
> 2. I just found out that he's told absolutely none of his friends that he has a daughter. Wanna know how I found this out? Facebook. He posted a status update "got sick yesterday. Missed out on a day's pay and didn't get to see my daughter". 3 people posted and said something along the lines of "You have a daughter? How cool! When was she born? How old is she? Did you and Gwyn have another kid?"
> 
> 3. I'm just pissy.


Zoe, you have every right to feel hurt and angry... I sure would. I'm sorry for your father's insensitive actions. Maybe it might help if you have a heart to heart talk with him about your feelings with these issues. It might help resolve some of your hurt, or at least get them out and made aware of by your father. See what he has to say. It might help or change his future actions, and it will help you getting things out in the open with him... no matter what his reaction or response.


----------



## Orin

The fact my eyes glaze over when I try to read any one of Phil's posts. Sometimes I take both hands and tear back my eyelids just so I can make it though one and when I get to the end I realize all that energy was wasted. Just kidding Phil. :lol:


----------



## Orin

ZoeRipper said:


> ... Gwyn ....


I'm guessing that's your mom? My younger daughter's name is Gwyn, short for Gwynevere, is that the same?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Orin said:


> The fact my eyes glaze over when I try to read any one of Phil's posts. Sometimes I take both hands and tear back my eyelids just so I can make it though one and when I get to the end I realize all that energy was wasted. Just kidding Phil.


See I am not the only one who goes blind


----------



## ZoeRipper

The fact that my phone is getting turned off.

Because of Ryan's mom.

######. My. Liiiiife.


----------



## charleyandbecky

You know, I have never visited this thread before, but today is the day. I have had such an ultra foul day that I want to participate :angry: 

Husbands that can sleep through children waking up

Not being able to fall back asleep after I get up because he didn't hear

The fact that his loud snoring was probably WHY he couldn't hear

The fact that my 2 year old took a ###### on my new sheets this morning

The fact that my 14 year old is more high maintenance than the 2 year old

Being in the kitchen cleaning up broken glass and having someone ask when is supper

That someone whining when I say supper is going to be awhile unless he wants broken glass in his feet

My sister in law

My other sister in law

My other sister in law

My cousin

My mother's cousin

My father's sister

My father's sister's husband

Bills I don't even know about that suddenly come floating in right when my tax refund is due

People that fish for sympathy comments on Facebook with posts like, "I guess I should just accept that it's never going to improve," or "Bob is feeling a little down today."

Ok, that was therapeutic... :lol: 

Rebecca


----------



## PhilinYuma

This has to be one of the best of these gripes, Becky! And because of that I shall give you the secret of overcoming yr ills.

Today, Tucker nibbled off the thread of my only large plastic handled jug (the kind that Hibiscusmile sells) just when I needed it. I trekked over to see Sunny and found her in the shower, sounding rather pissy and "not sure" when she would be out. I have "misplaced" a cook book with a recipe for artichoke hearts after buying all the stuff necessary for the recipe yesterday. My Homage to Noodle thread has become outdated and disappeared. The Census people have threatened to hurt me if I don't fill in their form. I forgot to mention to some forum member or other why referring to the Tin Man as Disney's is perfectly appropriate and has nothing to do with the movie. My kitchen, despite a variety of incentives, refuses to self clean and Tucker isn't any help there, either.

So, I shall take my medicine and wait quietly until the purple, fluorescent winged butterflies begin to gather, with a susurration of their velvet, vibrant wings, and as they slowly come closer, I shall formally forgive Tucker for both the jug and the kitchen, call Sunny and tell her that I love her and will see her tomorrow, buy some asparagus (now down to 99c/lb, locally) and have it with some Hollandaise until the artichoke book turns up, reawaken the Noodle thread by posting to myself, add a note to The Census Guys congratulating them on using the term "sex" instead of "gender" and write a note to the forum member with a URL explaining -- well perhaps the butterflies are not quite close enough for that, yet!  

So there you go, Becky, "My Chemical Romance' can become _your_ chemical romance, and we all need a little Romance in our lives.


----------



## hibiscusmile

After reading the last two posts, I feel kinda lucky :tt2:


----------



## ZoeRipper

This is more of what pisses me off, hearing Mom in Law say this to Hubby:

"Really, who does she think she is? Does she really think she's cute, having all those damn bugs? Who the heck keeps praying mantises? They're creepy, they're ugly, they're stupid. And those rats too! They smell like s**t, and she DOTES on them like they're her kids. I know why, it's because she can't have kids. She can't have kids, unlike me, so she has animals. Sucks to be her." And of course, my dear ol' Hubby, being nonconfrontational, doesn't stand up for me.


----------



## Emile.Wilson

ZoeRipper said:


> This is more of what pisses me off, hearing Mom in Law say this to Hubby:
> 
> "Really, who does she think she is? Does she really think she's cute, having all those damn bugs? Who the heck keeps praying mantises? They're creepy, they're ugly, they're stupid. And those rats too! They smell like s**t, and she DOTES on them like they're her kids. I know why, it's because she can't have kids. She can't have kids, unlike me, so she has animals. Sucks to be her." And of course, my dear ol' Hubby, being nonconfrontational, doesn't stand up for me.


maybe you should stand up for yourself?


----------



## ZoeRipper

Emile said:


> maybe you should stand up for yourself?


And get kicked out.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Emile said:


> maybe you should stand up for yourself?


The problem there, Emile, is that you can "stand up for yourself" to your parents, and, as a dependent child, the worst that you can get is grounded. Zoe is an emancipated minor and her in laws can legally kick her out of the house. It is one of the most painful situations that I have come across recently.

We think that you're cute, regardless, Zoe!


----------



## Katnapper

ZoeRipper said:


> And get kicked out.


Maybe that could be a blessing in disguise...


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> Maybe that could be a blessing in disguise...


Pretty heavy disguise, Katt!


----------



## kamakiri

:angry: :angry: :angry: work started filtering my internets :angry: :angry: :angry: 

While I'm glad *this* site is not filtered, harmless sites like flickr and other photo sharing sites are blocked. :angry:


----------



## hibiscusmile

going into chat and no one to talk to,,,, could of looked in the mirrow and saved me self the trouble :tt2:


----------



## revmdn

Well, the current gf of five years just broke up with me tonight. Oh well, hey laddies I'm single again. :wub:


----------



## sbugir

revmdn said:


> Well, the current gf of five years just broke up with me tonight. Oh well, hey laddies I'm single again. :wub:


Sorry to hear man


----------



## hibiscusmile




----------



## revmdn

Thanks. Well, now I can turn her office into a bug room :lol:


----------



## sbugir

revmdn said:


> Thanks. Well, now I can turn her office into a bug room :lol:


Lol.


----------



## charleyandbecky

revmdn said:


> Thanks. Well, now I can turn her office into a bug room :lol:


Well, that's a good way to look at it, I guess!


----------



## revmdn

I'm not one to sit around and cry about it. There are way to many young laddies out there that can get to know me better now. The part that really stinks is my six year old has gotten very close to her. We have agreed to mantain a relationship between those two. It wasn't a nasty brake up, just her time to move on I guess.


----------



## Rick

revmdn said:


> I'm not one to sit around and cry about it. There are way to many young laddies out there that can get to know me better now. The part that really stinks is my six year old has gotten very close to her. We have agreed to mantain a relationship between those two. It wasn't a nasty brake up, just her time to move on I guess.


Best way to get over her is to get under...........oh nevermind. Wrong board for that kinda talk. However, turning her office into a bug room is a good way to look at it. Think of the positives.


----------



## revmdn

Rick said:


> Best way to get over her is to get under...........oh nevermind. Wrong board for that kinda talk. However, turning her office into a bug room is a good way to look at it. Think of the positives.


I know that's right


----------



## hibiscusmile

That's gonna be harder on Nora than you if she was there since she was one! Give her lots of hugs and kisses Martin, and tell her we love her!


----------



## revmdn

Yeah, that's about all I can do at this point. Thanks. :kiss:


----------

